# Gimme an X to go with that CD :-)



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, and I was working his stays all week, since the boy kept breaking. All the things I have been concentrating on, he really did great. Slow, fronts with dumbbells, sits, halts, broad jump etc. Now to show him Thursday or not? Probably not.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

WoooHoo! Great job you two, all that hard work paid off! Onward and upward!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations! Wonderful news, team Faelan!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wooooo hooooo congratulations!!! Great job!!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

As I sit here chatting with some people, I cannot help but notice the train whistles and horns, as well as the building rattling as the trains go by. So, I do feel much better about some of Faelan's distraction, I mean he has never seen or felt trains before LOL good boy


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

2nd place out of 24 dogs. Didn't pay attention to the score, I was that surprised


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

Wow! congratulations!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats!! It always feels like a weight lifted off once you get that title!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

YaHooo Mountain Dew!! Congrats!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Congrats! I find the boys like to do things to keep it interesting.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Stretchdrive said:


> Congrats!! It always feels like a weight lifted off once you get that title!


And then there's Utility!! 
Hopefully, Faelan will beat my King by going 3 for 3 - King took 4 tries for his UD. Me, I was just sooooo happy he (Faelan) held his sit; he has been having issues since the match last weekend, but he did it!!

Many dogs in my class have apparently been promised that once they get their CDX, they will never do those OOS Sits again! It was a popular topic while we were clustered together.

And, I met back up with an old acquaintance whose dog and my King were often nose to nose in the ribbons - her daughter is now showing!! so now I know I am an old timer LOL


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

*X* WooHoo, Good Boy!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

that's so exciting, I can't wait until we have a CDX too!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> that's so exciting, I can't wait until we have a CDX too!


Umm, Jodie. Don't you have a CDX or 2??


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sunrise said:


> Umm, Jodie. Don't you have a CDX or 2??


 
LOL, well, yeah, I have 3, but you know what I mean! Can't wait for the little booger to get one!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

That's *X*cellent and *X*citing!!!! 
Cangrats to Team Faelen!!! :dblthumb2


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> LOL, well, yeah, I have 3, but you know what I mean! Can't wait for the little booger to get one!


I can't wait to go into open with Filly either. I am holding off for now, since we will be showing in Open B, and I really want good scores. It won't be long though!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Stretchdrive said:


> I can't wait to go into open with Filly either. I am holding off for now, since we will be showing in Open B, and I really want good scores. It won't be long though!!


Are you going to skip Open A with her?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

WOOO HOOOOO!!!! Congrats to you! I would imagine trains would be pretty distracting! Good Boy!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Titan1 said:


> Are you going to skip Open A with her?


Yes, I am. She is doing really well, and I am more comfortable with the dogs in Open B, plus I prefer the mixed up exercises. I was going to move her up for this next show, but have decided to show in Novice a few more times.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

One thing that struck me as one of those fun twists of fate was, I went to put my number in my armband and realized that:

For each of Faelan's CDX legs, he was #30. I think I like #30 LOL <3

And - I located a training facility that is only about 1.5 hours away from me that is also near train tracks. I may be getting to know that place!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> One thing that struck me as one of those fun twists of fate was, I went to put my number in my armband and realized that:
> 
> For each of Faelan's CDX legs, he was #30. I think I like #30 LOL <3
> 
> And - I located a training facility that is only about 1.5 hours away from me that is also near train tracks. I may be getting to know that place!


I think the same thing happened to me with Hank, I do not remember anymore what the number was, but remember getting the same number all the time for the Onofrio shows.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!


----------

